# Placards Repop?



## Bigbugin (Nov 8, 2017)

Any body know where I can get a re pop of one of these? Or this one restored, or maybe another custom idea? Boat is 1992 action craft flatsmater


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=custom+marine+dash+panels&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try Great Lakes skipper . Com


----------

